

Hank Paulson's Longest Night - jakarta
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/10/henry-paulson200910?currentPage=all

======
peripitea
_"I mean, look at immigration reform, you know? It is, I think, analytically
easy, but politically very, very complex and very difficult."_

I'm surprised that this wasn't expanded on. Is there really an easy analytical
solution to immigration reform?

------
schemer
The article wants to portray Paulson as a likable guy. However, I will never
forget that he help his old firm Goldman Sachs steal trillions from the
pockets of the American people. For this is what he should be remembered in
the history books.

